# Scibor SF Roman Legionarys Bodies Set



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all. Did a quick search and didnt see this so thought I'd post it up.

Scibor miniatures has released a set of "SF Roman Legionarys" that will be perfect to use as a base for Adeptus custodes models. 

It's 23.10 Euros for the set (about £19) so kind of pricey but for those of us who don't want to try and convert up some custodes, it's perfect. 

The description of them is a little confusing as it says they come as 4 legs 4 heads and 4 bodies, but futher down says "_not_ assembly required"

Here's the Link

They are around 36mm to eyeline so they could be a little big but I think they look great and will be picking up a set to see.

And here is the set:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

They look ok; doubt I'll ever get some though. Don't know how much bigger they will be but you may be able to get away with it; I don't know if Custodes are bigger than normal marines but they are a lot more powerful, so it sort of makes sense I guess.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they're terminator-sized. They're meant to fit with GW termi bits, I think. I've ordered a few thing from them (bases and minis) and I'm really impressed with the quality...

Phil


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

boreas said:


> I'm pretty sure they're terminator-sized. They're meant to fit with GW termi bits, I think. I've ordered a few thing from them (bases and minis) and I'm really impressed with the quality...
> 
> Phil


Any chance you could get a pic with some regular marine arms blu taced on and some termie arms (if you've not already assembled them)

Would help those of us thinking of buying make a choice lol.

Cheers


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Any chance you could get a pic with some regular marine arms blu taced on and some termie arms (if you've not already assembled them)
> 
> Would help those of us thinking of buying make a choice lol.
> 
> Cheers


That would be handy if it's not too much trouble


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are nice. Looked around the site and they have some that I like more.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, the only mini I've got now is the Fighting priest (for WFB). Look at this thread:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=162827&st=100

The guy has the best GK army I've ever seen. On the last page, you've got some Templar SF knights on 40mm bases. That should give you a good idea!

Phil


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought those templar knights he used in his GK army where bigger anyway. 

I mis understood what you said before, I apologise lol.

Guess I'll just have to get some to see :grin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wonder if they'll be available individually-- I don't have any use for a Custodes squad, but the guy without a helmet could make a bitchin' Captain.


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

They are available individually. Look under Conversion Parts, they're relatively near the bottom.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Swap the heads, add an icon or two, and I reckon they'd actually work well as Terminators for Thousand Sons or general Mark-of-Tzeentch armies. These are some of Scibor's nicer bits of work, IMHO.


----------

